# disneyworld park hoppers options........



## gloria (Jul 17, 2010)

hey tuggers -- 

we're 2 people in our mid to late 50s -- we'll be at disneyworld, for our first time for a week and we're staying off property.........

i'm planning to buy a 7-day pass, but my question is, will we NEED a park hopper? -- i KNOW this is a personal decision, based on many things, but.......

are there any people in their 50s who feel a park hopper is superfluous? -- did you REALLY switch parks daily? -- am i able for the "same amount of money" add a park hopper ticket once we get there, IF we find we need it?.......

i THANK YOU for your sage advice......


----------



## klynn (Jul 17, 2010)

You can always add the hopper option later if you decide you want to park hop.


----------



## silentg (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Gloria,
I too am in my 50's and have been to Disneyworld many times.  Very seldom do I visit two parks in one day, used to when my kids were small. It is time consuming "hopping" from park to park. If you are staying a week, you should have plenty of time to see each park, without having to hop. When are you planning to go to Disney?  
TerryC


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 18, 2010)

If you are going to Disney World for the first time, my opinion is the park-hopper option is a waste of money.  You will have more than enough to see and do at each park. In my opinion, park hopping is for those who have been there many times and just want to see their favorites and whatever is new, or spend some time at special events, then move on.  You will have a busy day at each park and you won't have any reason to see more than one park each day.  Save your money.


----------



## Banker (Jul 18, 2010)

I was 54 at the time and my friend was 64.  We stayed at HGVC International Dr.  I had only been to Disney Parks twice umpteen zillion years ago and I am not too much of a park person.  Shirley had been a zillion times and is an avid Disney fan.  She never tires of it.  She highlighted a few of her favorites and things she knows that I like, and we did a whirlwind tour of just those attractions.  It was enough for me.  The rest of the time I hung at the pool, we shopped and we read our books.  We were staying right next door to an outlet mall!  I did not have a favorite park, and I enjoyed all that she chose!  We are both quite active and this was a girls trip, we did not do a full week, just a few days.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 18, 2010)

We find it much simpler to have the park hoppers when trying to make our plan to hit the evening activities. During the Christmas holidays, it's even more important.

Typically we'll hit one park in the morning, maybe leave for lunch, then go to a different park in the afternoon/evening.

Sheila


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 18, 2010)

I actually advise AGAINST park hopping. It just takes too much time and energy. It can burn up an hour going from one park to another. The easiest "hop" is from Magic Kingdom to Epcot via Monorail --- and it still takes an hour.

Instead, what I recommend is that you go to tourguidemike.com and subscribe. I believe it is 19.95 to subscribe. And begin reading. It takes awhile to navigate the website. 

What you want to read is the "least crowded parks" days to figure out where to go on each day. Also, the "how to have a true walt disney world resort experience" (or something to that effect). He also has spot on recommendations about what to do in each park. Where to sit to maximize viewing of the fireworks shows and parades. 

And having said all that, if you decide you want to hop, you can always add that option on to your tickets.

I love WDW and I love tourguidemike. It took me awhile to be able to navigate his site easilty. I recommend getting the subscription as soon as possible.

elaine


----------



## jamstew (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm 64 and never had park hoppers when staying off-property. Staying on-site, park hopping is a must for me since I stay at Beach Club Villas and almost always end the day in Epcot. As others have said, add it when and if you decide you need it.


----------



## colamedia (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd say don't worry about the hopping, it usually makes it a looooooooong day trying to get your money's worth.
There are 4 parks, 7 days, you can go to all of the parks and back again to 3 more during a week.  If you're going during either the lead up to Christmas or Halloween, there is are separately ticketed events (Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and and Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party) which would give you an evening at Magic Kingdom anyway. 

The parks are all BIG, there is a LOT of walking, you'll manage more than you think you will, but you've got to be really keen to do a lot of walking at one park and then hop to another park for more walking.

Are you just going to Orlando for one week?


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 19, 2010)

To me there are a lot of variables in making the decision, but I can boil it down to a few that will answer the following question:

How many hours are you going to stay in the park?

If the weather is nice with no downpours, the crowds are light, and you can go to the parks early, then you might want to park hop.  

If it is hot, rainy, crowded, or you go to the park after the crowds are there, you will need every minute in that park to see the good stuff.

IMO, the following rule of thumb works well when going to the parks for the first time:

Magic Kingdom can take two full days to see everything and go on the rides

Epcot takes two full days, but many people don't really do all of the things that they can.

Disney Studios can be done in a day if you do your homework and schedule your day around the good big shows (Indiana Jones and Motorcar show)

Animal Kingdom is done easily in 6-8 hours if you get there when the park opens.

Regardless of whether you hop or not, get there before the parks open and be one of the first in the park.  Getting there 20-30 minutes before opening gives you a huge advantage.  Doing homework on what rides to go on and using Fastpass will get you down the road even farther.  

Good Luck!


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am in my 50's and have been to WDW many times.  We always get a PH because we have been there many times and sometimes just like to hit the hightlights of some of the parks.  If it were my first time, I would not get a PH.  We took our grown kids and it was DDIL's first time.  We told them not to get a PH.  DDIL moves slowly and takes coffee breaks  .  We do the commando approach.    Anyway, for them it worked well and she was able to see and do everything.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 19, 2010)

We always have annual passes and still rarely go to another park the same day.  We usually go to one park and stay until 2:00 or so, then we go back to the condo to rest.  We are in our mid-fifties and only go when the crowds are low.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 19, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I actually advise AGAINST park hopping. It just takes too much time and energy. It can burn up an hour going from one park to another. The easiest "hop" is from Magic Kingdom to Epcot via Monorail --- and it still takes an hour.
> 
> Instead, what I recommend is that you go to tourguidemike.com and subscribe. I believe it is 19.95 to subscribe. And begin reading. It takes awhile to navigate the website.
> 
> ...



Hi Gloria,

I agree with glypnirsgirl TourGuideMike is absolutely wonderful. Our first trip to WDW was in June and over a year prior I joined TGM and planned our itinerary, and it worked wonderfully and we had a great time. There is so much to learn for the first timer at WDW and it pays to do your homework. 
My sister Gloria ( who lives in Vancouver, WA) has been to WDW three times and she was amazed how well I knew WDW and had never been there. She said she had the best vacation ever, because I had our days planned and our ADR's ( advanced dinner reservations). She had never made dining reservations and could never get in at a restaurant they wanted on their prior trips. I also had neat additional plans she had never heard of like an Illumination Cruise and Sunrise Safari. 

I also did not purchase a Park Hopper but only a park a day. If we decided to upgrade to Park Hopper we could with no extra fees than what it would have cost to purchase it prior. We did not need to upgrade to the Park Hopper and it worked out well for us. Good luck!


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello
This June we went to Disney, the Disney Studios, Animal Kingdom, and Epcot.  Took Gram...It was VERY HOT..Animal Kingdom had a LOT of walking-she was exhausted.  Gram LOVED the contries at Epcot again a very hot day.  Bought a five day pass for our eight day trip.  One day we went to SeaWorld. Had a glorious time.  Did NOT need a park hopper pass.  The trip was Saturday to Saturday. By Thursday we were exhausted and slept late.

There is so much to see in each. 
My opinion you do not need the parkhopper extra expense.


----------



## Bajanswife (Jul 19, 2010)

On long weekends with girlfriends, we had hoppers, as we were only doing highlights. On a longer trip with the family, we didn't get the hoppers for 2 reasons: first, the cost - for a family of five you're talking major bucks! Secondly, I made up my mind that I didn't want to spend that money, and I planned to suit a one park per day strategy. It can be done. If at any time in your trip you feel like that strategy isn't working, you can always add park hopping for the same flat fee that you would have paid in advance.

This next trip in October, we doing non-park-hoppers as usual, but my parents may buy hoppers. Why? We're staying at Beach Club Villas (easy walking distance of Epcot), and their favourite park is Epcot, so their touring plan may branch off from ours from time to time, and while we go back to MK or Studios after a break, they may choose to go to Epcot. Their focus isn't rides - they want to enjoy their grandkids' excitement in the morning, but they may be happier exploring Epcot's World Showcase in the evening.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 19, 2010)

Add me to the list of TourGuideMike fans.  He's a little flaky about updates, but for a first-timer, the information is worth well more than the twenty-whatever bucks he charges.

Do you need to hop?  No, probably not.  If you decide you want to you can always add it later, but once you add it, you can't take it off.  So, just play it by ear.

We find hopping to be a good value for us, especially during slower seasons when some of the parks close early.  We don't really "lose time", because we typically take mid-day breaks back at the resort anyway---it's no more difficult to return to some new park than it is to go back to the original one.  But, that makes location pretty important.


----------



## brekkon (Jul 19, 2010)

First off from extensive research I have found Billy Boys to be the cheapest tickets anywhere in the area.  They are an *authorized *ticket reseller for all the orlando area parks.  You can have them mail your tickets or they can hold them for pickup. Here is their website link.  

http://www.greatorlandodiscounts.com/disneytickets.htm

I love them not only because of price but because we misplaced our tickets in our move to a new home and called them up.  We had purchased the tickets 6 years earlier but they still had a photo copy of our receipt and the tickets on file so they could re make the tickets.  They do this for all ticket buyers.


Ok with that said....

I would recommend going to Disney's website and virtually touring the parks maps.  You can see every ride and attraction at each park AND map out the rides/attractions you do, don't or possibly might want to do.  Then you can print maps of the parks that have each item YOU choseto see listed and leave off all the stuff you don't care about off your own personalized map.  Once you do this you may be able to better see if you do or do not need a hopper.

I use hoppers on my tickets because we are avid Disney goers and know what we want to do when we go.  Even so there are certain parks we end up staying in all day.   We buy the 10 day Premium non expiring tickets that included hopping, and they also come with 

10 "smaller" park entries 
Those smaller parks are:
    *      Blizzard Beach (water park)
    *      Typhoon Lagoon (water park)
    *      Disney's Oak Trail Golf Course
    *      Disney Quest
    *      Disney's Wide World of Sports 

& they never expire....  We do this because we KNOW we will be back and we know we hop most of the days.  Plus we get 10 more park entries for a minimal difference in price. Plus we lock in the price for future visits.  There have been 2-3 price increases since we bought these tickets so we are paying old prices to get in to the parks   The price went up 5 days after we first bought them so we saved even on our first visit.

Now if you are going to do the 7 day non expiring tickets and are contemplating hopping  You really need to look at all your options and ask yourself is the less than $50 difference in price worth it.

Billy Boys pricing:
These all expire 14 days from date of FIRST use unless you add non expiring option  none of these prices included taxes.

7 day Base ticket:  
$229.06
( No bells or whistles 1 park each day period)

7 day Base Ticket + 7 Days  at smaller parks listed above: 
$276.95  
( 7 additional entries to the smaller parks for less than $50)
(if the smaller parks sound like fun you could even go with a smaller # of days ticket to save more money)

7 Day Hopper: 
$276.95
(The luxury to hop is there for less than $50 per ticket more than base price)

These have Hopping *and * 7 days at water/smaller parks
7 Day Premium Tickets
$327.65
(about $98 more per ticket gets you both options)
(again if the smaller parks sound like fun you could even go with a smaller # of days ticket to save more money)


Hope this information helps.  Have a great trip!!!

Brekkon


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 19, 2010)

A favorite of many Disney fans is http://www.mousesavers.com/
If you sign up for their free newsletter and get exculsive discounts for WDW tickets. However ticket purchase is through Undercover Tourist, but Mousesavers free newsletter will give you a discounted link. 

You can also buy direct online through Disney. http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree that park hopping is unnecessary.  Not only does it cost more, but it's a waste of time.  With proper planning, there's no need for it.

We plan on upgrading to an annual pass (which includes park hopping) on our next trip, but I doubt that we'll ever use the park hopping feature.  We would rather go to one park each day, as it maximizes our trip.


----------



## beanie (Jul 19, 2010)

Actually we are fans of park hopping but if you look at the prices below as I have for family coming down, it may be cheaper to just buy more days. we were going to have them purchase 5 day tickets with hopper for around $280 but think it would be cheaper to just purchase say an 8 day pass with no hopper for 9 bucks more . the prices below are from disneys website . first price is price per day for adult , second price across is ppd for child and third price across is total for 1 adult .

	 4 Day Ticket		$56.25		$48.00		$225.00	

	 5 Day Ticket		$45.60		$39.00		$228.00	

	 6 Day Ticket		$38.50		$33.00		$231.00	

	 7 Day Ticket		$33.43		$28.71		$234.00	

	 8 Day Ticket		$29.63		$25.50		$237.00	

	 9 Day Ticket		$26.67		$23.00		$240.00	

	 10 Day Ticket		$24.30		$21.00		$243.00


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 19, 2010)

That won't help.  With the base tickets, you're only allowed to enter one park each day.  You can't, for instance, use a 10 day base ticket to enter two parks a day for 5 days.  It won't let you do it.


----------



## bankr63 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Can't do that!*



beanie said:


> Actually we are fans of park hopping but if you look at the prices below as I have for family coming down, it may be cheaper to just buy more days.



If you are thinking you can use multiple "days" on the same date you can't.  We had a shock on our last night at Disney first trip down.  When we picked up our tickets (5 day pass) at the Will Call, we asked if we could use two entries on the same date.  From the cast member at the ticket booth we were told we could, so we passed on the park hopper.  On our final day, we had intended to go to AK for a second time in the morning (4th visit) and then close with fireworks at MK (5th visit).  We were "caught" when entering MK that evening, and told we COULD NOT use our 5th day on the same day as the 4th.  

The only option was to upgrade to park hopper on our last night, an unexpected and expensive option on our last night in Florida (but what else can you do with two excited kids in tow?)  What bothers me more is that the Cast Supervisor we talked to told is in no uncertain terms that there was "no way" the first cast member could have said what she said, and that we had to be lying, and were trying to "take advantage" of Disney.  Not sure what ever happened to Disney's outstanding customer service. I understand that what we tried to do WAS cheaper than doing it their way, but only marginally. 

Still burn when I think about it; it was a really crappy ending to what had otherwise been a magical visit.  So IF you want to park hop, select the option early.  Otherwise you won't be able to leverage it fully.  But do not think you can use extra days on the same date.  

BTW, we still don't buy park hopper, we just plan more carefully now.  We DO get "And More" for DisneyQuest and Water Parks (kids love both).  For 50 somethings, this would only be worthwhile of planning on playing golf at Disney.  We also consider "no expiry" if we can get enough extra cheap days on the first ticket to cover our next visit (we go often enough), but do the math first.

M Ross


----------



## beanie (Jul 19, 2010)

ok thanks for the info . the reson I like park hopping is so I can split the day up and not spend so much time in 1 park on 1 day , it would drive me nuts   , we get annual passes so hopping comes with it .


----------



## jamstew (Jul 19, 2010)

brekkon said:


> First off from extensive research I have found Billy Boys to be the cheapest tickets anywhere in the area.



Do you know if these prices include tax and shipping? If so, they're cheaper than Undercover Tourist with the mousesavers discount.


----------



## brekkon (Jul 27, 2010)

jamstew said:


> Do you know if these prices include tax and shipping? If so, they're cheaper than Undercover Tourist with the mousesavers discount.



I just got off the phone with BILLY BOYS and I want to share additional info.  1st they will match any price from a legitimate site but it sounds like they will not match free shipping because the free shipping is via 1st class mail on the other site and they ship via priority and overnight only due to them being more reliable and secure AND TRACKABLE according to them.

They do not include tax.  Tax is 6.5% for Disney world parks.

They are reliable they have been selling tickets at the same location for over 28 years.

Shipping is $6.75 for the entire order for Priority mail or $13 for the entire order for Overnight mail.  

I did not pay for the shipping.  Its really easy to just stop in and get the tickets there on the way from Orlando International to Bonnet creek.  Its 5 minutes from bonnet creek and right after a Super Walmart we can go to for groceries.

*PLUS here is a bonus I found out!!!!!!!*

They have a "secret" ticket that is for employees of certain large companies.  They said if anyone mentions it at all they just give it to them regardless of who they work for. To get it just call 1-(800) 544-7646

This ticket is a 7 day ticket for the price of a 4 day.  It is currently $219 + 6.5% tax  So just over $233 for a 7 day ticket AFTER tax.   That is about $5 cheaper than undercover tourist.

Undercover tourist after taxes was only about $1-$3 cheaper per ticket after taxes... 

*BUT THAT WAS BEFORE I REALIZED MY MISTAKE IN PRICING!!!!  ALL THE 7 DAY TICKETS THAT EXPIRE ARE ACTUALLY THE PRICE OF 6 DAYS BECAUSE RIGHT NOW ITS BUY 6 DAYS GET THE 7th FREE.  I GAVE YOU ALL THE WRONG PRICE FOR 7 DAY TICKETS. I WAS SUPPOSED TO CLICK ON 6 DAY TICKETS TO SEE THAT A 7TH DAY IS FREE. (A GLITCH WITH THEIR SITE IMHO.  THEY SHOULD SHOW THE SAME PRICE FOR 6 AS 7 DAYS ON BOTH LINKS ILL EMAIL THEIR TECH DEPARTMENT AND LET THEM KNOW)* 

7 day Base ticket: (4 DAYS WITH 3 FREE)
$219.00 + 6.5% = *$233.24*
( No bells or whistles 1 park each day period)

7 day Base Ticket + 7 Days at smaller parks: 
$274.13 +6.5% = *$291.95*
(7 additional entries to the smaller parks for ABOUT $60)

7 Day Hopper:
$274.13 + 6.5% = *$291.95*
(The luxury to hop is there for ABOUT $60 per ticket more than base price)

These have Hopping and 7 days at water/smaller parks
7 Day Premium Tickets
$324.84 + 6.5% = *$345.95*
(about $112 more per ticket gets you both options)


----------



## jamstew (Jul 27, 2010)

So the prices are really close (at least for the 7-day, which is all I looked at). Undercover Tourist, with the mouse savers discount:

7-day base ticket $232.95,including tax & shipping
7-day hopper $284.95, also including tax & shipping


----------



## Merilyn (Jul 27, 2010)

We go almost every year and find if we buy the "10 day, park hopper, never expires with 10 extra parks" we get the best buy. Even when you have used up the 10 major park days, you can still use the extra parks. SO the next time we buy passes, we won't buy them with the extra parks because we always have some of them left over.


----------



## brekkon (Jul 28, 2010)

jamstew said:


> So the prices are really close (at least for the 7-day, which is all I looked at). Undercover Tourist, with the mouse savers discount:
> 
> 7-day base ticket $232.95,including tax & shipping
> 7-day hopper $284.95, also including tax & shipping



Where did you get those numbers?  Is that through a special link? If its a special link can you post it for us? I went to undercover tourist website directly and saw the following prices. http://www.undercovertourist.com/united-states/florida/orlando/attractions/magic-kingdom.html#18

7-day base $238.95
7 Day hopper $291

Based on the numbers I came up with:
"mailed" 1 ticket is cheaper through undercover tourist but 2 or more tickets "mailed" is cheaper through the other place and includes faster shipping.



Thanks, Brekkon


----------



## JackieD (Jul 28, 2010)

Not to pressure anyone....but WDW tickets are supposed to be going up on Sunday (August 1st) according to Mousesavers and the Dis boards.  I am going in March and am not ready to buy my tickets yet  .  We want to go to Universal so I'm not sure what I want yet.

also, the prices from Undercover are via a special link when you subscribe to Mousesavers.  I have ordered from them 3 times and have been very satisfied.  You receive an actual ticket (not a voucher) so you don't have to wait in another line when you get to WDW.  I don't know if the other companies are the same ??

Have a great time!!!!


----------



## DVB42 (Jul 28, 2010)

Add me to the list of those who NEVER opt for the park hopper option. It is not worth the money and takes too much time to transfer parks. 

Another web site to review before going to DisneyWorld is "Debs Unoffical Walt Disney World Vacation Guide."

http://allears.net/index.html


----------



## jamstew (Jul 28, 2010)

brekkon said:


> Where did you get those numbers?  Is that through a special link? If its a special link can you post it for us?



It's from a link that comes in the mousesavers.com newsletter, which requires a subscription. Sorry, but we're not allowed to post it.



> Based on the numbers I came up with:
> "mailed" 1 ticket is cheaper through undercover tourist but 2 or more tickets "mailed" is cheaper through the other place and includes faster shipping.



I don't understand why there would be a difference in the cost  I've never had to wait more than a week for tickets from UT and have often received them within three days. I order my tickets far in advance of travel dates, so faster shipping isn't a consideration, at least for me.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 28, 2010)

The mousesaver newsletter ( which has the link) is a free subscription. Sign-up for the free newsletter and you will have access the to link too!


----------



## brekkon (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok thought you could post the link.  Thanks for explaining.

You do get a hard ticket not a voucher at billy boys.  

UT site says their tickets sell out fast once prices change the other place told me they will still have the lower price for a little while since they also buy the tickets in bulk.

I think they have them for longer at the lower price because they are not as well known as UT.

Both UT and Billy boys are official ticket locations.  They both get a discount by buying very large blocks of tickets from disney.  Since they are not the same company this would explain why they dont have identical prices or shipping methods.  

The fact UT is way more well know because of Mouse savers might actually explain why Billy Boys was the cheapest when I looked several years ago.  I think if you recall in my first post I mentioned that when I went in to get the tickets we bought several years back they made a comment that the prices had gone up and I got the old price so I got a deal. 

That means we bought near a price increase time frame and it is very possible that UT was sold out of the lower prices and Billy Boys still had some then.

Either way just check both places before you buy and go with the lowest.  

They are both reputable and having options isn't such a bad thing


----------



## jamstew (Jul 30, 2010)

Just one small correction--you get an actual ticket from UT, not a voucher


----------

